# Smoked Whitefish Dip..



## sam3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm using smoked Striped Bass for this recipe. This is my absolute fav!

1/2 lb of smoked striped bass (or smoked whitefish)

2 TBS Sweet onions (minced)

1/4 tsp Garlic Pepper

1 TBS Extra Hot Horseradish

2 tsp Lemon Juice

2TBS sour cream

3TBS mayo

6 oz of softened cream cheese












Shread with fingers and mix all ingredients. Let chill for a few hours.

Enjoy!


----------



## miamirick (Jan 30, 2012)

looks good  add some hot sauce and crackers and your good to go!


----------



## sprky (Jan 30, 2012)

sounds good. I'll bet some old bay would kick it up a notch


----------



## venture (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks great!

I can't find one thing in that recipe that I don't like!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rdknb (Jan 30, 2012)

yum


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice! I'd love some of that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------

